# Everybody needs this guy!!



## 100189 (Jul 24, 2006)

We have found ourselves the best guy we could have possibly found to service & repair our R.V. and oh boy have we needed him!! As newcomers we worried about what to do when things went wrong. By sheer luck when everything you can think of that could go wrong - did - we had Duncan from Star Spangled Spanner to call! To start with, in our first week away, on the bank holiday Sunday, we had a major electrical problem and did'nt have a clue what was wrong, we rang Duncan who kindly came all the way to us at Scarborough from Selby, spent 2 hours with us and while 'she who will be obeyed' was festering about the cost, she need not have worried as it was far less than we anticipated.

Needless to say, we have over the last few weeks, called on Duncan's services for repairs and servicing on numerous occasions and he is brilliant, very honest, very reasonable and would never sell an unnecessay item or carry out unnecessay work. And boy! does he know his stuff!! If anyone out there needs some honest advice or work on their RV then we cannot recommend him highly enough. He can be contacted on 07738 669938 His website is www.starspangledspanner.co.uk. :

Many thanks Duncan, its all appreciated you know!! from Tim, Karen, Buster, Boo and the kids!!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Quite agree with all you say Tim he will even tamper with our tiddlers :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Great reference and going to need advice soon when my RV arrives from the states later this month :wink:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

A valued member and asset to MHF :thumbright:


----------

